# DWR Southern Region Report



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

BAKER RESERVOIR: Fishing was very good for 10- to 12-inch rainbows using PowerBait and worms. Also good success reported using black wooly buggers. Fall and winter are good times to target brown trout at Baker. Try minnow-imitating lures and flies, or dead minnows.

BARKER RESERVOIRS, NORTH CREEK LAKES: All lakes except Barker and Lower Barker Reservoirs are now closed to fishing until April 2008. Access should be difficult after the recent snow and most lakes should be frozen over. Special regulations on many of the Boulder Mountain waters include a trout limit of four of which only two may be over 14 inches.

BEAVER MOUNTAIN LAKES: All lakes are now frozen over, but the ice will not be safe for at least a couple more weeks. Access to the higher lakes is limited after the recent snow.

BEAVER RIVER, LOWER: The lower stretch above the fairgrounds is iced over. Open water in the first mile below the posted section. Much of the river is on private property, so please treat the area with respect. Much of the private land is open to walk-in access, but some is closed to trespass so watch for signs.

BEAVER RIVER, UPPER: Most of the river is iced over, though there are a few open stretches. Please prevent the spread of whirling disease by cleaning mud from waders and equipment. Do not transport any parts of fish caught here to other waters.

BOULDER MTN LAKES: Most Boulder Mountain lakes are now closed to fishing until April 2008. Check the Utah Fishing Guidebook for which lakes are still open. Recent snow has limited access on most of the mountain to snowmobile and ATV. Special regulations on many of the Boulder Mountain waters include a trout limit of four of which only two may be over 14 inches.

CHALK CREEK: Small stream east of Fillmore. Catchable rainbows have been stocked in the campground area. Wild rainbows are abundant everywhere else in the stream and can be caught with spinners and flies. Best fishing is away from the campground and more heavily fished spots. The North Fork provides a good spot for those willing to hike. Meadow Creek and Pioneer Creek are other small streams in the area that contain populations of small, wild trout.

CLEAR CREEK: Water is clear and fishing is good, especially for rainbows in the upper stretches. Brown trout get aggressive in the fall as they prepare to spawn, so try fishing streamers or flashy lures. Egg patterns are also effective.

CORN CREEK: Catchable rainbows have been stocked in the campground area. Wild brown trout are abundant everywhere else in the stream and can be caught with spinners and flies. Brown trout get aggressive in the fall as they prepare to spawn, so try fishing streamers or flashy lures. Egg patterns are also effective.

DUCK CREEK/ASPEN MIRROR: Ice covers most of the lakes.

EAST FORK SEVIER RIVER KINGSTON CANYON: No ice yet, but the river should freeze over sometime in the next couple of weeks. Should have fair to good fishing until then. There is public access on a section of Kingston Canyon midway through the canyon that was purchased through the Blue Ribbon Program. Look for the signs. Most of the remainder of the canyon is private and posted, so ask permission first.

EAST FORK SEVIER RIVER BLACK CANYON: Flows are low and slightly turbid. Brown trout get aggressive in the fall as they prepare to spawn, so try fishing streamers or flashy lures. Egg patterns are also effective. For the section of river from the BLM property boundary (about four miles south of Antimony) upstream to the confluence with Deer Creek, special regulations include the use of artificial flies and lures only and a limit of two trout. Some private land is closed to trespass, so watch for the signs.

EAST FORK SEVIER RIVER ABOVE TROPIC RESERVOIR: Much of the river is covered with ice, making fishing difficult.

ENTERPRISE RESERVOIR: (Upper and Lower): The upper reservoir was drained for dam repairs. The lower reservoir should have thin ice. A fish consumption advisory was issued for rainbow trout in Upper Enterprise Reservoir due to elevated levels of mercury. It is recommended that adults limit their consumption to one eight-ounce portion per month. Women who may become pregnant, pregnant women, nursing mothers, and children should limit their consumption to one two-ounce portion per month.

FISH LAKE: The marinas are iced in, but launching is still possible at the dirt ramps. Don't expect safe ice before Christmas. Good success for splake by jigging just off the weedline and out to 40 to 50 feet Tip your jigs with sucker or perch meat for best success. Rainbows are also caught at the same depths with jigs or traditional baits. A few tiger muskies have moved up from Johnson Reservoir. The general statewide limits on tiger muskie apply here — one fish, which must be over 40 inches.

FORSYTH RESERVOIR: Thin ice with open water. Please prevent the spread of whirling disease. Do not transport any parts of fish caught here to other waters.

FREMONT RIVER: Flows above Mill Meadow are low and clear. Brown trout get aggressive in the fall as they prepare to spawn, so try fishing streamers or flashy lures. Egg patterns are also effective. The lower sections of the stream can be good at any time of year if the water is not turbid. Much of the lower stream is on private land. Ask for permission before fishing on private land. Please prevent the spread of whirling disease by cleaning mud from waders and equipment. Do not transport any parts of fish caught here to other waters.

GUNLOCK RESERVOIR: No recent reports. Bass fishing should be slow. A fish consumption advisory was issued for largemouth bass from Gunlock due to elevated levels of mercury. It is recommended that adults limit their consumption of largemouth bass to two eight-ounce portions per month. Women who may become pregnant, pregnant women, nursing mothers, and children should limit their consumption to one four-ounce portion per month. Remember special regulations for bass: four bass under 10 inches and two over 20 inches.

JOHNSON RESERVOIR: Musky fishing will be nonexistent until spring. The reservoir contains an abundance of suckers, Utah chubs, and small yellow perch. Special regulations: Whole fish and amphibians are not allowed as bait. Cut bait must be no longer than one inch in any dimension and only one piece per hook. Limit one tiger musky over 40 inches all tiger muskies less than 40 inches must be immediately released.

KOLOB RESERVOIR: The recent snow should have closed down access. Should have thin ice. Special regulations include artificial flies and lures only, with a limit of one trout, which must be over 18 inches. Scented jigs are not allowed. Please call the poaching hotline (1-800-662-DEER) to report violations.

KOOSHAREM RESERVOIR: Frozen, but the ice is not safe.

LOWER BOWNS RESERVOIR: Last weekend's snow likely has limited access.

MAMMOTH CREEK: Flows are generally low and clear. Moderate pressure on weekends, especially in Hatch Meadow. Brown trout get aggressive in the fall as they prepare to spawn, so try fishing streamers or flashy lures. Egg patterns are also effective. Public access is possible on some of Mammoth Creek west of Highway 89; please watch for and respect private property postings. Special regulations apply to a section of Mammoth Creek check the proclamation for details. Please prevent the spread of whirling disease. Do not transport any parts of fish caught here to other waters.

MILL MEADOW RESERVOIR: Thin ice with open water. Remember that the perch limit is 20. Please prevent the spread of whirling disease. Do not transport any parts of fish caught here to other waters.

MINERSVILLE RESERVOIR: Thin ice is forming and melting off and on. A couple reports of fair to good success using black or brown wooly buggers stripped very slow along the bottom near shore. Special regulations include artificial flies and lures only, with a limit of one trout, which must be over 22 inches. Scented jigs are not allowed. Please call the poaching hotline (1-800-662-DEER) to report violations. Please prevent the spread of whirling disease. Do not transport any parts of fish caught here to other waters.

MONROE MOUNTAIN LAKES: Most lakes should be iced over and access will be limited after recent snow. These lakes typically don't get much ice fishing pressure.

NAVAJO LAKE: The gate will likely be closed after last weekend's storm. Access by snowmobile or walking down from the highway. Thin ice covers much of the lake. It should take two or three more weeks for safe ice. Ice fishing is a good way to target splake. Try jigs tipped with sucker meat or stillfishing dead minnows.

NEWCASTLE RESERVOIR: No recent reports. A fish consumption advisory was issued for rainbow trout in Newcastle Reservoir due to elevated levels of mercury. We recommended that adults limit their consumption to two eight-ounce portions per month. Women who may become pregnant, pregnant women, nursing mothers, and children should limit their consumption to one four ounce portion per month.

OTTER CREEK RESERVOIR: Much of the reservoir is covered with thin ice. Lots of open water around the shoreline. Shore fishing may be possible for another week. Rainbows have moved in shallow and fishing from shore is fair to good with most baits. Please prevent the spread of whirling disease. Do not transport any parts of fish caught here to other waters.

PANGUITCH LAKE: New regulations now in effect: Limit is four trout, which must be less than 15 inches or over 22 inches. All trout 15 to 22 inches must be released. Tips for releasing fish in the slot (15 to 22 inches): If a fish swallows the hook, please cut the line to avoid mortality. A fish can pass a swallowed hook and survive, but digging the hook out will almost certainly kill the fish. Also try fishing with single hooks. Should have some thin ice. It should take a few more weeks for safe ice.

PARAGONAH (RED CREEK) RESERVOIR: Access will be difficult after the recent snow. Any ice will still be too thin. Rainbows are very abundant. Harvest is encouraged to allow fish to stay in balance with the food base. Bait is not as successful for wild fish, so try flashy lures or flies.

PINE LAKE: Thin ice covers much of the lake. It should take at least two or three more weeks for safe ice.

PINE VALLEY RESERVOIR: Should have some thin ice. Access may be difficult after recent snow.

PIUTE RESERVOIR: No ice yet. Shore fishing should be fair to good until it freezes over.

QUAIL LAKE: Catchable rainbows have been stocked. Remember the special regulations for bass: four bass under 10 inches and two over 20 inches.

SAND COVE RESERVOIRS: Upper reservoir: No recent reports. Lower reservoir: No recent reports.

SAND HOLLOW RESERVOIR: Bass fishing slows down during the colder months though it is still possible to catch fish during cooler weather. The keys to success are a slow retrieve (often "deadsticking") and moving around to find the fish. Special regulations for bass include four bass under 10 inches and two over 20 inches. Public access to the reservoir is available only through the State Park.

SEVIER RIVER (UPPER), ASAY CREEK: Ice often forms and melts off and on in this stretch. Whitefish will be concentrated in some of the deeper pools and runs through the winter and will take a nymph pattern or wax worm on a dead drift. Most of the trout water on the upper Sevier is located upstream (south) from the town of Hatch. Intermittent sections of good habitat are present above Hatch and easily accessible from Highway 89. Asay Creek west of Highway 89 is on private land and access is restricted.

SEVIER RIVER MARYSVALE CANYON: No ice yet. Fishing was very good for browns and rainbows using any technique. Brown trout get aggressive in the fall as they prepare to spawn, so try fishing streamers or flashy lures. Egg patterns are also effective.

THOUSAND LAKES MTN: Recent snow will have limited access. Most lakes should be iced over.

TROPIC RESERVOIR: The lake is full again, though thin ice covers much of the lake. It should take at least two or three more weeks for safe ice. There may be a few catchable rainbows left, though most would not have survived the previous low water levels. Winter is a good time to target large brown trout. The local favorite technique is a dead minnow fished on the bottom.

URBAN PONDS: Iron County: No recent reports. Washington County ponds: Trout have been stocked in all the ponds, most already twice. Fishing should be good with any technique, though adults are encouraged to use flies or lures.

WIDE HOLLOW RESERVOIR: Few trout would have survived the previous low water.

YANKEE MEADOW RESERVOIR: Access will be limited after the recent snow. Make sure you have 4WD. Should have ice, though it probably is not safe yet.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report...


----------

